# why is there a USB port and a PS2?



## nb3004 (May 21, 2004)

Seriously why is there a USB port and a PS2?


----------



## brianleahy (May 21, 2004)

Huh??  "a USB port _and a_ PS2" ????

Do you mean "Why does a PS2 have a USB port" ?


----------



## Ifrit (May 21, 2004)

Of course to connect certain periphery like an USB keyboard and the mouse. There was an developer package released by Sony which contains a special Linux distro, a HD and a vga out adaptor.  Ah, if I remember correctly the itoy camera makes use the USB port too. There are games which support a ordinary USB keyboard as input device (mostly online titles like FFXI or FPS)

If you take a close look most PS2 (the after launch series) have a firewire port.

If you are talking about PC systems, I am glad there is still a PS2 port there, so my USB ports aren't taken by mouse and keyboard.


----------



## brianleahy (May 21, 2004)

I didn't think of him meaning a PS2 _port_ since, as far as I know, no Macs have them...


----------



## JetwingX (May 21, 2004)

But if you mean a PlayStation 2, Then the reason why is so that you can connect a Keyboard and Mouse. Since sony sells a flavor of linux for the PS2, then you would obviously need a keyboard/mouse to navigate. 

as for the Firewire (a.k.a. iLink) this is supposedly for a P2P connection but I haven't come across a game that supports it...


----------



## nb3004 (May 21, 2004)

i did mean playstation sorry i should probably proofread haha,  i just havent seen that much stuff that makes use of the USB ports and i remeber it being touted as feature when Sony came out with the PS2, id like a PS2 controller identical to the ones they have know that is USB and can be used either or my mac or on the playstation that would be cool.


----------



## JetwingX (May 22, 2004)

nb3004 said:
			
		

> i did mean playstation sorry i should probably proofread haha,  i just havent seen that much stuff that makes use of the USB ports and i remeber it being <b>touted</b> as feature when Sony came out with the PS2, id like a PS2 controller identical to the ones they have know that is USB and can be used either or my mac or on the playstation that would be cool.



I don't know what you mean by "touted" (promoted?)

and i am assuming you mean the iShock II being usable as a PS2 controller (but unfortunately it doesn't recognize it when you plug it in.

More on Linux for the PS2


----------



## LoadRunner2 (May 24, 2004)

The ps2 has two usb port. They can be used for many different uses. I think originally it was part of the developers suit. So they could hook up a hard drive, and a key board for development perp-use. It can be used for other thing as well. Such as a 3rd party modem, or ethernet adapter. I do not recommend these devices, because they are not compatible with all games. The usb port can also be used for the latest generation of guncon games. The light guns that come with Time Crises 3, and 2 for the ps2 are usb with an avi video dongle.


----------



## JetwingX (May 24, 2004)

i never understood how the guns worked :-/


----------



## brianleahy (May 24, 2004)

> i never understood how the guns worked :-/



They are merely "light pens" in a gun-shaped case.

A light pen is a stylus which can be used as an interface to a computer connected to a CRT.   

The image on a CRT is 'painted' by a steered beam of electrons which sweeps across the screen 60 times a second (for NTSC video anyway).  The human eye perceives it as a continuous glow, but a light-pen can detect the exact moment the electron beam passes in front of it.  

Hence, the computer can determine at what spot on the screen the pen (or gun) is pointed.


----------



## symphonix (May 24, 2004)

Hence, also, light guns don't work with LCD TV's.

Brian hit the nail on the head with this one. It's hard to imagine, but every second your TV is actually drawing a consistent image over and over again by dragging a pulse of light across the screen and changing the brightness of that light. It does this by firing a cathode ray at the screen (hence the term CRT or Cathode-Ray Tube) and bending it to a certain point on the screen by using electromagnets (Cathode rays can be moved around by magnetic fields).

So 60 times a second, a little dot of light dashes across the screen, line by line from the top to the bottom. The human eye sees a contiuous image. Light guns synchronise exactly with the video signal so that it can calculate exactly where on the screen the gun is pointing by working out at what point along each cycle the pulse of light is brightest.


----------



## Pengu (May 25, 2004)

PS2 with a firewire port? since when? pics??


----------



## drunkmac (May 25, 2004)

yeah, when has ps2 had firewire?


----------



## Chazam (May 25, 2004)

drunkmac said:
			
		

> yeah, when had ps2 had firewire?


I think he's on about a PS/2 port? Used for Keyboards and mice.
Looks like this?


----------



## Pengu (May 25, 2004)

Chazam said:
			
		

> I think he's on about a PS/2 port? Used for Keyboards and mice.
> Looks like this?


 Try reading the posts before yours. NO ONE is talking about a PS/2 port on a PC. 

So, we (myself & drunkmac) are now asking, since when has a PS/2 (PlayStation2) had FireWire port(s) on it?


----------



## symphonix (May 25, 2004)

Perhaps the PSX has Firewire ... that's only available in Japan as far as I know, it's an enhanced version of the PS2 with a Hard Drive, DVD-Writer and media library capabilities. Wouldn't surprise me if the PSX had Firewire (or as Sony calls it "i-Link") to connect to DV cameras.

Yes, the Playstation2 has USB ports. There is a USB keyboard available for it, as well as USB mouse support. Playstation2 is also the only game console to have a vendor-released "Linux kit". While MS has taken every measure they can to keep the X-Box from running Linux correctly (and, of course, failed) Sony have provided a plug-in hard-drive based kit for PS2 with all-you-need right from the box.

Of course, unless someone actually clears up what the point of this thread was, I might not be helping matters.


----------



## JetwingX (May 25, 2004)

Pengu said:
			
		

> So, we (myself & drunkmac) are now asking, since when has a PS/2 (PlayStation2) had FireWire port(s) on it?



PS/2 is the keyboard port
PS2 is a Playstation 2

and to answer your question i believe it was since it's second revision

and my proof is attached (my camera doesn't do close ups in low light very well) but it is a 4 pin Firewire port (like what you find on DV cameras) and transfers as an S400 port (400Mb/s)

(don't bother opening the attachment. It's not that much bigger)


----------



## Chazam (May 26, 2004)

Pengu said:
			
		

> Try reading the posts before yours. NO ONE is talking about a PS/2 port on a PC.
> 
> So, we (myself & drunkmac) are now asking, since when has a PS/2 (PlayStation2) had FireWire port(s) on it?


OOps! i got stuck inthe confusion at the beginning of the page. Should have read it all, DOH!    ::ha::


----------



## Salvo (May 26, 2004)

PS2's have two USB port and an iLink Port.
iLink is compatable with IEEE1394, but called iLink so Sony didn't have to pay royalties to Apple. It was called iLink at the same time as Apple released Firewire I think it was Sony having a Mindshare Battle with Apple, What will everyone call it Firewire or iLink?

Gran Turismo 3 supports iLink, much to the Joy of my Boss. Working in a Car Dealership means that instead of Quake or UT LAN Parties, GT3 Championships are our social nights.
We haven't hooked up more than 2 PS2s yet, since Firewire (sorry iLink) Hubs are so difficult too get hold of.


----------



## Pengu (May 26, 2004)

So its purely for multi-player games, not peripheral devices??


----------



## Canada-Man (Jul 15, 2004)

Pengu said:
			
		

> So its purely for multi-player games, not peripheral devices??



My friend has a headset to plug in the USB port. I've heard you can plug any keyboard (USB of course) for some emulation of the BBC Micro system (I don't know what it is...) maybe you can use it on those Commodore 64 emulators too.

Try this link:

http://www.zophar.net/consoles/ps2.html


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah, i use my keyboard to type in online games


----------



## LoadRunner2 (Jul 21, 2004)

The new ps hand held will use usb to communicate to the ps2. Allowing it to be used as a controller just the the gba can be used as a controller for the game cube. It has been rumored that you may be able to use the ps2 to copy your ps1 game onto the ps handheld through the usb port.

There is also some sort if digital camera for the ps2. I believe that also uses usb.


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 22, 2004)

um... my question for you is what the point is for using it as a controller...
there were only 2 games for the game cube that really used the whole GBA to GC thing (LOZ:WW and FF: crystal chronicles ) and it was more of an annoyance that anything else because fro FF:CC you HAD to have a GBA in order to play it and for LOZ, it was used for mini games and that creepy balloon fairy elf dude. 

and if anything i would think that it would be a wireless connection (i.e. putting in an 802.11 device in the expansion bay or a bluetooth device [don't remember which it will have or if it will have both]) it would seem rather foolish for sony to have to wire you PSP to you PS2 when they are trying to sell it as a wireless device.

not to mention the only successful use for GBA to GC was for multiplayer real time RPGs so that you didn't have to bug the other players with menus. Not to mention that the PS2 isn't the strongest 2 player split screen multiplayer console (not even that strong in online multi [xBox holds that title] ) 

so i really don't see the PSP as being a wired down device with USB.

and as for copying your PS1 games on to the PSP's new media... it is posable but not very likely to happen as you would have to load 400MB - 700 MB per disc which would be quite time consuming.

so i am sorry to say that i don't believe what you are saying. give me some hard facts form sony and then i will believe.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jul 22, 2004)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> there were only 2 games for the game cube that really used the whole GBA to GC thing (LOZ:WW and FF: crystal chronicles ) and it was more of an annoyance that anything else because fro FF:CC you HAD to have a GBA in order to play it and for LOZ, it was used for mini games and that creepy balloon fairy elf dude.



umm, Animal Crossing? Pac-Man vs? Mr Driller?

just off the top of my head.

Also, I'm pretty sure one of the Sonic games did, I remember that Miyamoto was working with EA to have GBA link-ups in their games.


----------



## LoadRunner2 (Jul 22, 2004)

Mini screen have been considered a major improvement for two+ player sport games. Where you might want to keep your play secret. It also opens the door to virtual card games; magic the gathering, strip poker, uno. It could also be used as a quick way to copy mp3 to the ps hand held. Or use a cd, the ps2 internet capability to set up an itunes like serves for the ps2 handheld. Or store your ps2 save on your hand held, to bring over to your friends house. 

Blue tooth or airport are two other way the ps hand held could sink with the ps2. Just who going to want to drain their ps handheld batteries when their playing at home? Wouldn't they rather have it pluged in and charging? Plus the ps2 dose not have blue tooth built-in, so they'd have to use the ps2 usb ports for blue tooth dangles. Witch would be expensive. Plus blue tooth isn't any faster then usb, and it's posible to have wireless inferences. As for airport, expect player to set up a home network with a wireless base station may be too much to ask, consoles have always been about simplicity. Then their would be the add expense of purchasing the wireless base station. 

Unforhcently I do not have the time to google around for all the ps2 handheld faqs. I think I herd about the ps hand held controller capablity from g4tv. Perhaps they have some thing about it on their web site. 

btw there is also a a usb super rumble pack for the ps2, but it only works with one game.


----------



## Krevinek (Aug 5, 2004)

Near the release of the PS2 it had 3 ports in the little blue section on the front: 2 USB ports, and 1 4-pin Firewire/iLink port. They removed it with the 50001 series.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Aug 6, 2004)

Oh, and nobody seems to have mentioned EyeToy.  This uses the USB port.

Personally, I use the USB port on my PS2 for EyeToy and for connecting a keyboard to use for chatting on online games (SSX 3 and Amplitude).


----------



## Yosimite Man (Oct 18, 2004)

The new PS 2's (that include the network adapter) removed the firewire port and include Quad fury 2, a game that has iLink multi player option. Makes sense, uh?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 23, 2004)

PS2 machines do have a FireWire port.  Right next to the USB ports.  It's not a standard 6-pin FireWire port -- it's an iLink port (Sony's name for FireWire) and it's a mini-FireWire port, just like most digital camcorders have.

Pics upon request, I've got one sitting here.


----------



## j2603 (Nov 8, 2004)

I bought a new PS2 yesterday and I hate to say that but.... it does not have an iLink or else I am blind....


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 8, 2004)

It seems as though different revisions of the PS2 have different ports.  Early PS2s, like mine, have an iLink (4-pin firewire) port and 2 USB ports, while later PS2s only have the USB ports.

I'm not sure what ports the redesigned ultra-slim PS2s have.


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 8, 2004)

the PS2 70000 doesn't have HDD support or iLink support although i do think it has USB support.

and it is so friggin' small @,@


----------

